# Making an attic access hole larger..



## DanKelley (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a dumb question for ya. If I were wanted to make an attic access hole larger (Right now it's probably only like 2x2 or so)... Would it be possible to do so? I'm guessing the opening right now is as wide as the joists are spaced, but can I expand further by removing a section of a joist and then brace it somehow? I'm just looking to make the attic a little more easily accessible so that I can use it for a movie room or something. Thanks!


----------



## DanKelley (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess what I mean is.. can I remove a joist or a portion of one, and the double up on the joists on either side of the access hole?


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 7, 2010)

Depends... there are a few variables to consider...Pictures?

Joists or trusses?

bearing wall or roof load above?

usually pretty simple, but from here....I can't see.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 7, 2010)

Modifying Floor Or Ceiling Joists / Rafters For Access

"There should be no flex in the joists after the new joists are installed. If there is flex, you must make all the double joists into triple joists.", so I guess you should measure the deflection before and after you modify the opening.

My 2000 IRC says these type of openings should be 22" x 30", minimum.


----------



## DanKelley (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'm not at home right now, so I can't be sure on anything until I get back and can get up there. I'm pretty sure they're joists. Bearing wall or roof load, I'm not sure. 

I'll check it out in a few weeks when I get home and take some pics. 

Thanks.


----------

